# General sams memorial day ride



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Who all is planning on going to general sams this coming up weekend ( if your active duty or retired vet you get in free with id)


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

sounds great ima check and see if we can make it


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

joemel said:


> sounds great ima check and see if we can make it


 
haha, I might as well be on crack this week work is pretty much out the window lol. I already got the drinks on ice for the weekend.


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

i will be in huntsville friday and was thinking about going myself for the day. didnt want to go alone so if yall go hit me up and i will meet yall out there sat morning.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah sounds good we will get there someyime friday eve would be there earlier but the kids wont get out of school till like 3


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

Justin...I bet I beat u there!!! I'll be there on a tan griz in a red dodge quad cab Friday morning for anyone who wants to drink a few.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

sorry to say guys not gona be able to make it hope yall have a good time


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

I'll throw one back fer ya joemel


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

better be more than one lmao I got a call to go on a job and the money is to good to pass up and they want me there sat night


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

joemel said:


> better be more than one lmao I got a call to go on a job and the money is to good to pass up and they want me there sat night


I will drink several for you


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Whitetail said:


> i will be in huntsville friday and was thinking about going myself for the day. didnt want to go alone so if yall go hit me up and i will meet yall out there sat morning.


Sounds good my buddy mike will be on a tan grizz 660 driving the dodge mentioned above and I will be there, on a blue brute force driving a maroon f250


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

I'm here...


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)




----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)




----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

da#@ you lol ima try to catch up with yall in a few weeks and make a ride up there may bring the kids and do some camping yall be safe and have a good time


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Trying to decide go for a ride or go to the lake one day this weekend. Is it really dry up there?


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

Lol...yea it was dry...but not too dusty. Found some pretty rad mud holes to try out the outlaws...AWESOME TIRE!!! Not a lot of ppl but still had a large group of trail riders so it turned out to be a good weekend. First time I've pulled an all nighter in a long time!!!


----------



## jlint1988 (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha mike you had to go and post that picture, first hole of the day and the one that cost me a belt.


----------

